# HOG. ON THE STREET



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear friends.
Yes, 90% of my time, when I get out of my home or my office, I always have the camera on my belt or in the car. Yes, I love Motorcycle, Special The great Harley Davidson, American Made. No, I do not have one, because of my motorbike injure when I was young. And My dear wife do not want me to have one, she like the big SUV, Volvo, Benz and Acura better.
One weekend, I just spot HOG. ( Harley Owners Group)= 100 of motorcycles park in the Shopping center parking lot, I just park my car, and go to to ask them what going on. One of the rider( The Lawyer/ Attorney of Law) tell me that, Just the group of Local HOG. have a FUN Ride, and stopping by the Local restaurant for Fast Lunch, Plus Small talk between the friends.
I just ask him, may I take the Photos---He say YES, And after that, I send him a CD, Copy of the Photos.
Since then ( 5 Years Ago ), I know this Lawyer, and Use his service many time too.
YES, May be you already know that , most of owners of the expensive Harley Davidson Motorcycle are Middle income and High Income/ Middle age Men in USA.--------Ha, Ha, Ha, The Lower income could not buy $ 12,000 to $25,000+ , US Dollars Motorbike.

Enjoy the Ride with me, In my dream.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

One weekend, I just spot HOG. ( Harley Owners Group)= 100 of motorcycles park in the Shopping center parking lot,


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

One weekend, I just spot HOG. ( Harley Owners Group)= 100 of motorcycles park in the Shopping center parking lot,


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

One weekend, I just spot HOG. ( Harley Owners Group)= 100 of motorcycles park in the Shopping center parking lot,


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

One weekend, I just spot HOG. ( Harley Owners Group)= 100 of motorcycles park in the Shopping center parking lot,


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

One weekend, I just spot HOG. ( Harley Owners Group)= 100 of motorcycles park in the Shopping center parking lot,


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

One weekend, I just spot HOG. ( Harley Owners Group)= 100 of motorcycles park in the Shopping center parking lot,


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanksssss, For you come to see these Photos.
Two last Picture, One = Me on the Big Old Bike, And the last one = Multi-Person Transportation in Bangkok , Thailand.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (Jan 20, 2014)

From 2001. Taken with an Olympus 3040.
One of these things is not like the other.
Bing.
Go.
 










.


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

tolusina said:


> From 2001. Taken with an Olympus 3040.
> One of these things is not like the other.
> Bing.
> Go.
> ...



THANKSSS, Dear tolusina ----Ha, Ha, Ha---Great Picture, The Manpower machine VS the Gas Power Machine.
I will not bet which one will be the winner.
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (Jan 20, 2014)

surapon said:


> .......----Ha, Ha, Ha---Great Picture, The Manpower machine VS the Gas Power Machine.
> I will not bet which one will be the winner.
> Surapon


I was 50 that year, rode the one on camera left. Paid less than a photographer's assistant intern. :


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

C said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > .......----Ha, Ha, Ha---Great Picture, The Manpower machine VS the Gas Power Machine.
> ...



Dear friend, Drizzt321.
Ha, Ha, Ha---That Long time ago.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## tntwit (Jan 31, 2014)

A few Hondas mixed in there - HOG = Honda Owners Group? ;D Sorry, couldn't resist!

Nice pics by the way...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 31, 2014)

surapon said:


> Me on the Big Old Bike,


Hi Surapon ... nice one ... you look like James Bond on a mission 
Have a nice weekend sir.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

tntwit said:


> A few Hondas mixed in there - HOG = Honda Owners Group? ;D Sorry, couldn't resist!
> 
> Nice pics by the way...



Ha, Ha, Ha---You have a sharp eyes, Dear tntwit.
Yes, We will not discriminate Honda by Japanese in this Post----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Me on the Big Old Bike,
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Rienz.
You make my day again-----James Bond, with Gull Wing Benz.
Have agreat weekend too.
Surapon


----------



## tntwit (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> tntwit said:
> 
> 
> > A few Hondas mixed in there - HOG = Honda Owners Group? ;D Sorry, couldn't resist!
> ...



Keep 'em coming - any and all of them - I ride a Yamaha! 8)


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

tntwit said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > tntwit said:
> ...



Wow, Dear friend tntwit
Yamaha hot rod = V-Max ??
I love V-Max, Super awesom Hot rod.
"in 1985, the V-Max garnered instant critical acclaim and earned the title "Bike of the Year" from Cycle Guide. Sold both in Japan and abroad, the V-Max was sold with only minor modifications from the 1985 model year until the 2009 model year. The V-Max was noted for its quick acceleration, "
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## tntwit (Feb 2, 2014)

No, not quite a V-Max, but I've always liked that bike.

Mine is a 1986 Yamaha Virago XV1100.

I forgot that I have a Honda, too! It's a 1984 XR250R. The previous owner put a lot of money in this bike and raced it in enduro races. I've only trail ridden it, but will probably be selling it soon as it doesn't get much use as there are few trails in my area. I would love to make it street legal, but that will likely be a battle in NY.


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

tntwit said:


> No, not quite a V-Max, but I've always liked that bike.
> 
> Mine is a 1986 Yamaha Virago XV1100.
> 
> I forgot that I have a Honda, too! It's a 1984 XR250R. The previous owner put a lot of money in this bike and raced it in enduro races. I've only trail ridden it, but will probably be selling it soon as it doesn't get much use as there are few trails in my area. I would love to make it street legal, but that will likely be a battle in NY.




Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear friend tntwit----You are a Man with Hot Rod---Wow, I love your beautiful Bike---The Fast and Powerful one.
Thanks you, Sir to show us in this CR.
Have a great night.
Surapon


----------



## tntwit (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is the 1984 Honda XR250R.


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

tntwit said:


> Here is the 1984 Honda XR250R.



Wow, You have a lot of Super FUN.
Dear tntwit----Thanks to share with us on this post.
Surapon


----------

